# Beech Tree Knoll Loft almost done



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Well hubby and I are almost done so I thought I would post some pics. still need to get the door hung and more purches and nest boxes. will take more when complete. need to take a little break this weekend and sip a cold one on the porch.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Very Nice Loft...*

Every now and then Im still dreaming of a big loft but I'll settle for what I have for now...Im sure your birds will be happy, lots of room...By the way, you mention the beer; "Are we invited for the grand opening"?...Don't forget, do the 1st gulp for me okay...


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> I spelled beech wrong...what an idot...I really do need a beer!




There are plenty of trees at the beach.... Palm trees! 
Go enjoy your beer and have a good memorial day wknd. First day off for me in almost two months on Monday, I can't wait!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful looking loft. How long before the birds arrive?










George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Your loft looks GREAT!! The birds are going to love it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Avion said:


> Beautiful looking loft. How long before the birds arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be picking them up the first week of june...I'am glad I don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Your loft looks GREAT!! The birds are going to love it.


Thanks renee, really if it was not for your pics I don't think it would have been as nice, we did the same type "box" perches you posted a pic of and I really like the looks of them and I have 40 perches with 30 birds so it worked out great, thanks to you!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is that one big loft or is there a wall inside dividing it. It sort of looks like there is in the smaller picture, but I can't really tell. Also...........suggestion...........you might want to put some perches in the aviaries. We used 2 X 2's...........two on each end of the aviary.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Is that one big loft or is there a wall inside dividing it. It sort of looks like there is in the smaller picture, but I can't really tell. Also...........suggestion...........you might want to put some perches in the aviaries. We used 2 X 2's...........two on each end of the aviary.


there are two walls dividing for three sections, we put two translucent panels(on roof) for light and the divider walls are wire, but will be coverd eventually with the perches we need to add. the sunlight in there makes it look open. yes about the perches in the aviary. I noticed those in yours and we are going to add them too...great idea....loved it when I saw yours.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> Well hubby and I are almost done so I thought I would post some pics. still need to get the door hung and more purches and nest boxes. will take more when complete. need to take a little break this weekend and sip a cold one on the porch.


WOW, that's really great looking loft, can't wait for your next picture updates, job well done!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks great! The birds will love calling it home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> I spelled beech wrong...what an idot...I really do need a beer!


No problem it's fixed. 

I'm sure the birds love their new home, looks quite cozy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

A FEW PICS TO SHARE!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks good! I like those perches. They look so neat and tidy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks Renee, you gave us the idea!


----------

